# toinen ... toiset



## Gavril

Moippa taas,

If you're comparing *one* thing with *several *other things, can you use "toinen" to refer to both groups?

For example, how would the following be translated? --

"9 is not a prime number, but 5, 7 and 11 are. Now, why is that? What separates the *first *number from *the* *others*?"
_
9 ei ole alkulukua, mutta kyllä 5, 7 sekä 11 ovat alkulukuja. Miksi näin on? Mikä erottaa [?] luvun [?] luvuista?


_Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> If you're comparing *one* thing with *several *other things, can you use "toinen" to refer to both groups?


No you can't.


> For example, how would the following be translated? --
> 
> "9 is not a prime number, but 5, 7 and 11 are. Now, why is that? What separates the *first *number from *the* *others*?"


I would translate it:
_9 ei ole alkuluku, mutta 5, 7 ja 11 ovat (alkulukuja). Miksi näin on? Mikä erottaa ensin mainitun luvun (näistä) muista / toisista luvuista?_


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> No you can't.
> 
> I would translate it:
> _9 ei ole alkuluku, mutta 5, 7 ja 11 ovat (alkulukuja). Miksi näin on? Mikä erottaa ensin mainitun luvun (näistä) muista / toisista luvuista?_



Can you also say _ensimmäinen _instead of _ensin mainittu_​?


----------



## Hakro

You can, but it's not very clear because someone might think that 5 and 7 are before 9. That's why I would say _ensin mainittu_, or I could say _Mikä erottaa luvun yhdeksän (näistä) muista / toisista luvuista?_


----------

